# 1.5 year old should be talking?



## friendly fire (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm just curious as to what your 1.5 year old is saying.......my son was born three weeks early, and just started walking. He doesn't seem to have any other delays, but it's been recommended to me to have Early Intervention assess him because he isn't using words.....He certainly makes alot of noise. Would I be jumping the gun to do this?

The only reason I even wonder is because our 3.5 year old Autistic son is only beginning to link two and three words together.

I really can't imagine doing all this intervention for my youngest too, as I'm pretty positive he isn't Autistic.....

Would you have an assessment with the possibility of another therapist coming to my house weekly?


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

My Ds is 18 months and has maybe like 15 words? something like that. My dd was speaking in complete sentences at that age, though, so I've been thinking my ds is behind, but at his 18 month appointment, the dr. said that 3 words is typical at 18 months....


----------



## BlueEyedLady (Jun 13, 2006)

My 15 month old still only has "mama." He too isn't behind in any other way, is walking and actually almost running, makes lots of noise and sounds, etc. I do worry because it seems like lots of other comparably aged kids seem to have more words by now, so I'm interested to hear the comments on this thread.


----------



## Krabs (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm not sure to be honest. I haven't counted but I would venture a guess with about 10 words. Not consistently though.

Remember, if your babe is 3 weeks premature, that means he may be 3 weeks behind developmentally. It's probably not a big deal that he isn't talking yet. Give him a bit of time. If he just started walking as well he may just be getting caught up.







s:


----------



## beingmommy (Sep 4, 2008)

My DS is 19 months and has maybe 4 words and two of them are not real words, just words he uses. He is heavily into signing right now (has over 50 signs he uses regularly) so he is communicating just fine with us.

Our doc is completely unconcerned.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

My 17 month old says "mama" and "dada" and that's it. He makes a couple animal sounds, but I'm probably the only one who knows what he's doing.

DD didn't really say any words until she was two then she went nuts. A week before 2 she barely had 50. A week after and we couldn't count them all. Well over 200.

I'm not really worried about DS.

ETA: He knows lots of signs, so communicates pretty well.


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

DD "talks" but you can't understand it. Oldest DD spoke well at this age, middle DD didn't speak really well till age 3! All three are neurotypical. I wouldn't worry just yet, if it were me.


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

I wouldn't worry - dd knew only a couple of words, though quite a few signs. She babbled a lot, but didn't really talk until about 2 years, 5 months - I remember because I said if she wasn't talking by 2 years, 6 months I was going to get her evaluated.


----------



## biochick (Aug 9, 2007)

My 17 month old only has a handful of words and they aren't used consistently and they are the oddest of words....touchdown, backpack, salsa, etc.

I don't know what is normal and what is not. My 3 year old has a speech delay and didn't really start talking until a few months ago.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

What does your momma's instinct tell you? My DS was not saying much at 1.5 years, and my gut was saying something was off, even after the excuses of "he is a boy, he has 2 languages, he is the first child...." Turns out he had thick liquid in his ears which prevented him from hearing correctly. I wished I had done something sooner, not later. I don't think an eval can hurt, and it might be very useful. And if nothing is wrong, then it might put your mind at ease as well.


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

My 17mo ds only consistently says "mama", "dada", "up", "down", and shakes his head "no". He's said a few other words before, but not regularly. Mostly he grunts. His hearing is fine, though (it's pretty easy to gauge that yourself) and his receptive language is good, so I'm not worried. DS1 had close to 200 words at 1.5 years, so I've got one kid on each end of the spectrum!

I think the most important thing at this age is receptive language. If he's understanding a reasonable amount of what you say to him, and following directions (when he wants to, of course!







), he's probably fine. Of course, an assessment isn't going to hurt if you're really concerned.


----------



## preemiemamarach (Sep 7, 2007)

As the mother of an almost 19 month old who has no words and about 20 signs, I would recommend calling EI. Yes, many kids who aren't talking at this age will totally be fine, but some need help- and you can't know until after the fact. Services are free through age 3, and it's imperative for kids who *do* need help to get it as early as possible.

We got really concerned with DS because he had word approximations early on (oggie for doggie, etc.), but eventually lost all of them and rarely babbled. His receptive language is excellent, but he is still considered seriously speech delayed.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

20 months today with little or no language skills. He has a few words (momma, dadda, no, and some of his own making that we don't understand.) He understands a great deal of what we say. He is interested in letters and counting but doens't sound them out.

Our ped isn't concerned but said that he needs to be making small progress over time, even if it is one word every few weeks. At 2, she recs EI.

I am concerned about it but not concerned enough to take EI action yet. I am very interested to see the other responses. My nephew did not speak clearly until he is was almost four (when his younger brother learned to speak) and it has really held him back IMO. His mother refuses to call EI. My mom's master's is in special ed and she tried to the best of her ability to help him but it wasn't enough.

Ds's fine motor skills are very advanced and I think that is where he has directed his energies.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
What does your momma's instinct tell you?

Exactly!

Some kids just talk late, an that's fine. Some kids talk early, and that's fine too. So, just going by months really isn't telling.

However, some kids should be talking, but have something preventing them from doing it. If something feels _off_, even if you can't explain what it is that seems wrong, then go ahead and call EI. That's what they are there for.


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

My almost 16th month doesn't say anything, but sure does make a lot of noise. When he is walking towards dh the noises start with d, but that's about it. He sure does know how to get his point across though!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

My DS is 22.5 months now and is finally starting to say all sorts of things. Up untill a month or two ago he basicly said 'more' 'moo' 'mama' and... that was about it. Now he says lots of different things (just today he said 'i found it' repeatedly after I told him to go find his cup when he came back with it







). Personally, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## myorianna (Jul 29, 2008)

My almost 16 month old used to say alot more words before she started learning to walk...that was four months ago, now I only hear her say a few words consistently "mama", "dada", "up", "tzee tzee" (our nickname for breastmilk). She makes some animal sounds too but I wonder why it seems like she lost some vocabulary...


----------



## karen1968 (Oct 2, 2006)

I see lots of people have chimed in already, and I'm not sure I'm adding anything new, but here goes.

My DS was 10 days early (induced). He crawled at 10 months, walked at 17.5 months, and at 18 months had _maybe_ two words ("no" and "socks"). I had considered having him evaluated for the late walking, but I was a late walker, so I didn't. Then I considered having him evaluated for his late talking, but felt better after talking to my sister and finding out my oldest nephew's timeline (no real words until after age 2, and now he's in honors English and Science







)

His responsive language was excellent from early on, and so was his hearing, from what we could tell (he can hear a train whistle from miles away, and responds right away to any form of music). He also had about 15 signs and might have had more if I'd used them often enough. Oh! And he "talked" constantly, had conversations and told stories, but we couldn't understand a word. If any of these things hadn't been happening, I might have been more proactive about an evaluation.

My DS gained a word here and a word there, and about a month ago (at 22 months), I'd say he had 10 words. Since then, he seems to be gathering words quickly, and when his grandma was here this weekend (when he turned 23 months), we counted over 40 words! I started a list and add to it constantly.

Getting him evaluated doesn't cost a thing except time, and there's every likelihood they will find nothing wrong. But if your mama brain isn't screaming that there's a problem, you might be just as well served by waiting a little longer.


----------



## friendly fire (Apr 28, 2006)

thank you so much EVERYONE......my momma instinct with my older son said something was amiss and it was. with my youngest, it's saying nothing is wrong or there is nothing to worry about yet. i suppose i can do the eval. though and a hearing test might be in order.....it certainly wouldn't hurt.....

after everything we've dealt with w/Autism, i just hope i'm worrying for nothing.


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
My Ds is 18 months and has maybe like 15 words? something like that. My dd was speaking in complete sentences at that age, though, so I've been thinking my ds is behind, but at his 18 month appointment, the dr. said that 3 words is typical at 18 months....

Thats what I worry about. DD is 16m, says 100+ words, strings 4+ words together, sings complete songs to the tune and seems to be ahead of children a year older than her. I worry that I'll be disapointed w/ my next baby if they're not as "smart". How horrible am I to be even thinking that







But its hard to imagine not having my toddler comunicate with me so well.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danielle13* 
Thats what I worry about. DD is 16m, says 100+ words, strings 4+ words together, sings complete songs to the tune and seems to be ahead of children a year older than her. I worry that I'll be disapointed w/ my next baby if they're not as "smart". How horrible am I to be even thinking that







But its hard to imagine not having my toddler comunicate with me so well.










There will be other ways the new little one will communicate with you, and they will be just as special and unique and fun.









Don't overthink this, just enjoy your little chatterbox and enjoy the next one for maybe that same reason or maybe something else.


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

whoops.


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danielle13* 
Thats what I worry about. DD is 16m, says 100+ words, strings 4+ words together, sings complete songs to the tune and seems to be ahead of children a year older than her. I worry that I'll be disapointed w/ my next baby if they're not as "smart". How horrible am I to be even thinking that







But its hard to imagine not having my toddler comunicate with me so well.









really, and be thankful you don't have to worry about it with your child like the OP. i know so many people who spend hours a day stressed because their children are delayed or not using the "right" number of words or any words at all. i really don't think you need to look for something to worry about.

and i was a nervous about my daughter at 18 months since she really had no real words besides "uh-oh". but she started talking around 19 months and she is using about a 100 words perfectly at 20 months and starting to put 2 together. it happened suddenly for her.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

ds is almost 18 months he has two spoken words "jump" and "tea" and about 50 signs. He has an 18 wbv soon and I'll see what his doc thinks. I'm not worried about it, but my mom worked in EI for over 20 years and I am not "nervous" about EI, iykwim, its mostly play based, free, and often in your home, so its not like it could "hurt"


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danielle13* 
Thats what I worry about. DD is 16m, says 100+ words, strings 4+ words together, sings complete songs to the tune and seems to be ahead of children a year older than her. I worry that I'll be disapointed w/ my next baby if they're not as "smart". How horrible am I to be even thinking that







But its hard to imagine not having my toddler comunicate with me so well.









No worries mama! My first was/is a highly effective communicator which I adore and my 2nd (who is now 1/5 y/o) is more on the average spectrum. He has his own amazing qualities that can't even compare to ds1. I thought about the whole comparing thing when I was first having the second baby, but really they are so unique and fabulous in their own ways, you just marvel in their individual beauty.


----------



## Brownie~ (Jan 6, 2009)

my 20 month old DS has a few words and about 20 signs. My therapist thinks that the signing is/was a bad idea as now he is not talking as much as he could be. I'm not too worried, but reading threads like this where some kids have 40 or 100 words make me wonder.
DS understands everything we say and has great recall, so I dunno...give it time, i guess.


----------



## jnowacinski (Nov 25, 2008)

From personal experience... DS1 rarely spoke at 1 1/2, he knew maybe 25 words, but almost never used any of them, even when prompted, for several months he was still the same way and he never put 2 words together or anything & some strange pronunciation isues, but just before his 2nd bday his language really took off - he is 26 months now and will not quit! He speaks in complete sentences and it seems like he can and does say absolutely anything, even things that I can't think of ever having told him or really even said _to_ him and it happened practically overnight.

Trust your instincts though. I *tried* not to worry about ds1's speech because he understood everything you said to him & had said enough words that I felt he was able and just shy/stubborn.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brownie~* 
my 20 month old DS has a few words and about 20 signs. My therapist thinks that the signing is/was a bad idea as now he is not talking as much as he could be. I'm not too worried, but reading threads like this where some kids have 40 or 100 words make me wonder.
DS understands everything we say and has great recall, so I dunno...give it time, i guess.

I really have to DISagree with your therapist. What if you had not done signing and you kid still only had a few *spoken* words, then he would be extremely frustrated and have a much harder time communicating. If your ds had 20 english words and 20 spanish words would they say that was a bad thing? I think we have to realize the ASL is a real and valid language, and when we (i say we as the universal not you and i) think about as somehow sub par or only something for babies to do because english is inherently better, it is degrading and offensive to folks who use ASL as their primary language. As an ASL student myself, before there was a baby in my life, and working with Deaf kids previously and hoping to do it again, it is their language and English is not *better* its just a different language.


----------



## karen1968 (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brownie~* 
my 20 month old DS has a few words and about 20 signs. My therapist thinks that the signing is/was a bad idea as now he is not talking as much as he could be. I'm not too worried, but reading threads like this where some kids have 40 or 100 words make me wonder.
DS understands everything we say and has great recall, so I dunno...give it time, i guess.

I am so angry at your therapist and disappointed at his/her ignorance. What kind of therapist is this?? Multiple studies have shown how HELPFUL it is for babies & toddlers to learn ASL. Most kids who sign mix ASL and English as they gain spoken language, just as do kids who are bilingual with 2 spoken languages (i.e., English and Spanish). As a previous poster said, it is a true language, not a stop-gap or substitute for English. It leads to less frustration, as the toddler can communicate before his spoken language develops. Part of spoken language development is physical - something important to remember.

My son signed before he could speak, and even though he now has ~50 words, they are not all the same as the signs he had/has. He mixes them. And his pronunciation is not great still, so sometimes it is helpful when he speaks and signs in concert.


----------



## Brownie~ (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree with you both. My therapist is entitled to her opinion, but it's not changing how I raise my son. I can't imagine how frustrated the whole family would be if we didn't sign. I guess it's just like cloth diapers, breastfeeding and other "fringe" (j/k) activities that we do. People tend to have strong opinions and don't always understand the issue completely.

BTW, my therapist is for my depression and she believes in waiting to start any language other than English until after 5 yrs old. Like I said though, that's her idea, not mine.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brownie~* 
BTW, my therapist is for my depression and she believes in waiting to start any language other than English until after 5 yrs old. Like I said though, that's her idea, not mine.

Just going to echo the others that this therapist is clueless about language issues. My DD has both english and danish, and at 18 months had probably a thousand words and full sentences. Two languages didn't seem to slow her down at all. Multiple languages help, not hurt. And sign language counts as a language.


----------



## michelle123 (Oct 13, 2008)

At 18 months, DD had no words, just signs. She did qualify for early intervention services. She now has many words and is getting better at combinations. The speech therapist found that she had a "motor planning" issue where she knows what she wants to say, but is often unable to make her mouth/tongue form the sounds. I don't know if she would have made this progress w/o speech services, but I'm not sorry I got the eval.

Go with your gut. If you feel it should get evaluated, then do it. If you are comfortable with his progress, then hold off.


----------



## friendly fire (Apr 28, 2006)

OKAY MOMMA'S........(I am the OP) MANY of you speak of kids "losing language". Curious, did you vax? MMR? Didn't here....doc recomended waiting til' 18 mos. for child in question....I am sick about all of this considering 1st son's diagnosis who was vaxed on time. he was also 5 weeks early....and yes, is Autistic.


----------



## MayLibertySprout (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi we have a similar situation. I have a 11yo with HFA, he also has verbal apraxia.

DD was saying only about 7 words at 16mo. I was worried. ped. blew off my concerns. at 18 mo.she only had about 3 wrds. I bypassed ped called EI myself. She qualified and was evaluated to have a more than 50% delay. SHe is 20mo and we are finally getting her first appointment with a ST this week. She'll only see her everyother week. I was relieved, my son has several therapies too, I know how even ONE MORE can be overwhelming!

My opinion-if I was you I would get my DC evaluated. Like others have said, it cant hurt.

A few things that came to mind about your post...

*siblings of children with autism are at a greater risk of developmental delayes, especially in communication. (I have a recent article on this if you are interested)

*you may have already heard, but FYI-there has recently been an increase in kids under three developing speech delays that has been linked to the use/overuse of "sippy cups".

*this is a good yahoo group for parents of kids with apraxia and/or "Late Talkers" http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group...ensapraxianet/

*a good book; "The Late Talker - What to Do if your Child isn't Talking Yet"

*kids will somtimes seem to "loose" one developmental skill while they are concentrating on a new one (ie. walking- but not if its been more than a few weeks)
This is why I did wait awhile to seek EI, DD was doing a bunch of new signs and other things.

Regarding your last post- My DS (with Autism) had all of his vax's on schedule EXCEPT ironically the MMR (and like one other I cont remember right now). Our pediatrician had us skip all vax's with egg because of his anaphylactic allergy to it. I have been told by several people, (therapists, a nutritionalist-specializing in ASD, parents,even a Dr.!) that if we HAD given him the MMR he very likley would have have classic autism,he's HF.

So with DD I was going to do selected and delayed. My ped. even seemed to be supportive and understanding. But at her 2mo checkup I had agreed to give her the pertusiss vax ONLY, and somehow (I was very sleep deprived, and a little PPD i think) she pressured me into also giving her the HIB) unfortunatly I hadnt researched the laws about non-vaxing, and she had me scared that i could be "reported". Well, long story shortend (a bit!lol) I regreted giving her ANY right away. Starting that very night she developed colicy symptoms, excema, rashes, and diarreah, that lasted weeks.
I have not gotten her ANY MORE vax's. and never will. That's my experience fwiw.

Hope some of this helps...


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

My 17 month old was also born 3 weeks "early", 7lb 3oz at 37 weeks. He has more words than I can count at this point(we counted over 40 at 15 months, not he can repeat and correctly use many of the words we speak to him with), understands almost everything we say, and is speaking in 2-4 word sentences. This is earlier than both of my other boys.

Every child develops at a different rate, and you cannot directly compare your child to another. Go with your gut, and EI can only help your son.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karen1968* 
I am so angry at your therapist and disappointed at his/her ignorance. What kind of therapist is this?? Multiple studies have shown how HELPFUL it is for babies & toddlers to learn ASL. Most kids who sign mix ASL and English as they gain spoken language, just as do kids who are bilingual with 2 spoken languages (i.e., English and Spanish). As a previous poster said, it is a true language, not a stop-gap or substitute for English. It leads to less frustration, as the toddler can communicate before his spoken language develops. Part of spoken language development is physical - something important to remember.

My son signed before he could speak, and even though he now has ~50 words, they are not all the same as the signs he had/has. He mixes them. And his pronunciation is not great still, so sometimes it is helpful when he speaks and signs in concert.

Ditto to all of the above!


----------



## friendly fire (Apr 28, 2006)

MayLibertySprout......wow.wow. and wow. more tomorrow. but thanks!


----------



## Kyyrah (Jan 15, 2009)

DS started EI at about 18 months for not talking. BUT he also wasn't babbling, making any sounds to communicate, or signing/gesturing for his needs. All he did was scream. He has come a long way with speech therapy; at 23 months he signs at least a hundred words and is starting to babble and has a handful of spoken words.

But the ST's main concerns were that he wasn't making sounds to communicate. If he is pointing or signing or babbling, I wouldn't worry just yet.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *friendly fire* 
OKAY MOMMA'S........(I am the OP) MANY of you speak of kids "losing language". Curious, did you vax? MMR? Didn't here....doc recomended waiting til' 18 mos. for child in question....I am sick about all of this considering 1st son's diagnosis who was vaxed on time. he was also 5 weeks early....and yes, is Autistic.

OK, I'll bite. My DS had very limited vocabulary at 18 months, and yes, he had all his vax, and all on time. But he also had an extremely long, traumatic birth and was bottle fed. But much more significant, he had fluid in his ears so his hearing was poor. Poor hearing = poor speech.
My DD has an obscene vocabulary, like off the other end. She has on occasion used vocabulary words that I did not know! And, she has had limited vax, and those that she has had have been delayed. But she also had an easier birth, was ebf and has only had 2 middle ear infections, compared to DSs multiple, long term ear infections.

(So speculation: I am also not discounting the vax, not sure either way, but yes, I am sorry I didn't delay with DS.)


----------



## michelle123 (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danielle13* 
Thats what I worry about. DD is 16m, says 100+ words, strings 4+ words together, sings complete songs to the tune and seems to be ahead of children a year older than her. I worry that I'll be disapointed w/ my next baby if they're not as "smart". How horrible am I to be even thinking that







But its hard to imagine not having my toddler comunicate with me so well.









Even if your child doesn't communicate so well, you'll still be able to see what they know! DD was able to communicate that she knew her letters, colors, shapes and numbers by pointing. As she gains vocabulary, she is starting to say all these things on her own. She would also go and pick things up if she heard DH and I talking about a certain object and always lets us know that she understands what's going on. Every kid is different, but they all let you know what they're learning!


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Dd babbled a lot but only had a few words at 18 mos. She didn't start getting interested in talking until after she turned 2. She's a couple months shy of her 3rd birthday and has a big vocabulary now, full sentences, has long conversations, etc. She was very focused on physical activity as a younger toddler and pretty much ignored words.


----------



## friendly fire (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Romana9+2* 
She was very focused on physical activity as a younger toddler and pretty much ignored words.


I would have to say this is very true for my child.....Nonetheless, I've made an appointment for an eval. with EI, and would like to have his hearing tested. Thank you so much for responding. It has truly been helpful.


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
What does your momma's instinct tell you?











My dd wasn't talking (at all) at 15 months and the ped was concerned. Well, by 24 months she had full sentences and was talking circles around her peers. My momma instinct told me not to worry aobut that issue, and it was ok. If my instinct had said otherwise, I might have looked into help.


----------



## Mama_Meme (Apr 18, 2007)

my dd is 15 months and she has one word, which means everything, and it's not even a word. She makes LOTS of different sounds, but when asking for something, anything its always "da". We're not concerned cause every baby develops differently.
Trust your momma's intuition to tell you what's right.
Blessings


----------



## durafemina (Feb 11, 2004)

this has been such a reassuring thread to read as dd is 15.5mos and has no (obvious) words - although she does a mean approximation of 'hello' whenever she picks up a telephone








She was signing 'milk' and 'more' but seems to have dropped these recently in favour of figuring out how to walk and getting a couple more teeth. She is very bright and responsive though, but it is getting frustrating for both of us as pointing and vocalizing can only communicate so far. . .


----------

